
Kraftwerk Co-Founder Florian Schneider Dead at 73 - walkingolof
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/kraftwerk-florian-schneider-dead-994735/
======
mturmon
I've enjoyed their music for so many years. I got to see them live at Disney
Hall in LA about 10 years ago - I don't think Florian was playing on this tour
- and the A/V show was amazing.

The Fukushima disaster had just happened, and they played parts of _Radio-
Activity_ , which came across as prophetic.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
Radio-Activity is one of the most chilling (in good and bad ways) pieces of
music I know. The juxtoposition between radioactivity as a health menace and
radioactivity as the transmission mechanism for music, and the ambiguity in
it.

One of the most genius things in the song thatis how the urgent percussive
beeping tones in the beginning and end of the song spell out: "R-A-D-I-O-A-C-
T-I-V-I-T-Y" and "I-S I-N T-H-E A-I-R F-O-R Y-O-U A-N-D M-E" in Morse code.

~~~
quantified
I saw them live in Montreal about 16 years ago now (I think, +/-) and
Radioactivity was much more vibrant than on the album. I still replay it in my
head once in a while.

They put circuitry to such good use.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
Yeah I saw them on the same tour in Toronto. It was good.

------
tareqak
Same news posted earlier here, but sourced from the BBC:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092630)
.

